# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية (2) وفاة الإمام جعفر الصادق لرادود مهدي سهوان بالسنابس حصرياً ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كما وعدتكم سابقاً في هذا الموضوع ..

تغطية وفاة الإمام جعفر الصادق لرادود مهدي سهوان بالسنابس حصرياً ..!!

التغطية الثانية .. 

بجودة عالية جداً ووضح رائع جداً ..

اليكم التغطية





















وربما هناك .. تغطية 3 وحسب .. تعديلي للصور ..

فقط رأيكم في الجودة .. ودعائكم لي ..

نســـــــــــالكم الدعاء

----------


## المتحير

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

التصوير

الله يعطيكم العاتفية وطوله العمر

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## عنيده

_تغطيه رائعه جدا ..._

_تسلم و اخوي و الله يعطيك العافيه .._ 

_وماجورين .._ 

_بالتووفيق .._

----------


## Hussain.T

التغطيه مرره مرره حلوووه

يعطيكـ ربي الف الف  عافية

يسلمووو

مأجورين

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

عظم الله أجوركم أخي شبكة 

صور رااااااااااااائعه من شخص أروع

لك خالص التحايا 

فمان الله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> _تغطيه رائعه جدا ..._ 
> _تسلم و اخوي و الله يعطيك العافيه .._  
> _وماجورين .._  
> 
> _بالتووفيق .._



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يسلمك ويعافيه ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> التغطيه مرره مرره حلوووه
> 
> يعطيكـ ربي الف الف عافية
> 
> يسلمووو
> 
> مأجورين
> 
> تحياتي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وجودك الرائع خيي ..

ربي يعافيك ويسلمك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> عظم الله أجوركم أخي شبكة 
> 
> صور رااااااااااااائعه من شخص أروع 
> لك خالص التحايا  
> 
> فمان الله



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

الرائع تواجدك .. 

كل المودة

----------


## همسه دلع

رووعه التصوير 
يعطيك العافيه
تحياتي.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد خيتي ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أخي شبكه
عظم الله أجوركم
والصور رووووووووعه 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه
وجزاك الله كل خير
ورحم الله والديك

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
تصوير في قمة الدقة 
واضحة ولاكلام عليها ..
الله يعطيك الف مليون عافية يارب
على هذه التغطية الرائعة ..
دمت موفق لكل خير يارب ..
مــــــــــــأجورين ...

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> أخي شبكه
> عظم الله أجوركم
> والصور رووووووووعه 
> الله يعطيك ألف عافيه
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> ورحم الله والديك



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك خيتي ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> تصوير في قمة الدقة 
> واضحة ولاكلام عليها ..
> الله يعطيك الف مليون عافية يارب
> على هذه التغطية الرائعة ..
> دمت موفق لكل خير يارب ..
> 
> مــــــــــــأجورين ...



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يسلمك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

بوركتي خيتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تسلم اخووي شــبوووك
بجد الصووور رااائعه ودقيييييييييييييييييقه جدا 
يعطيك العاافيه وتسلم يدينك 
جزاك المولى خير ومرحوم الوالدين 
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يسلمك ويخليك ..

تواجد رائع كـ روعة حضورك ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
*ماشاء الله ..عدسة لها بصمتها ..*
*أخي الكريم..*
*جزاك على الإمام إن شاء الله...*
*جعل الله محمداً وآله شفعاء لكم في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*موفق إن شاء الله ومقضية حوائجكم..*
*بُحرمة صاحب العزاء..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تواجد رائع خيتي .. 

الله لا يحرمنا من حضورك ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

يعطيك ربي الصحة والعافية 
على التصوير الرائعة 
يسلم يدك

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*تصوير رائع جداً ووآضح ^_^ ،،*

*واللهي تصويركـ إبدآع ،،*

*تسلم خيووو ع الطرح المميز ،،*

*وربي يعطيكـ مليوون عآفيه ع الصووور الروعهـ إبداع وواضحهـ ،،*

*رحم الله وآلديكـ ،،*

*وبإنتظآر إبداعكـ الجديد ودمت مبدع ،،*

*دمت بوود*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*  
> *تصوير رائع جداً ووآضح ^_^ ،،* 
> *واللهي تصويركـ إبدآع ،،* 
> *تسلم خيووو ع الطرح المميز ،،* 
> *وربي يعطيكـ مليوون عآفيه ع الصووور الروعهـ إبداع وواضحهـ ،،* 
> *رحم الله وآلديكـ ،،* 
> *وبإنتظآر إبداعكـ الجديد ودمت مبدع ،،* 
> *دمت بوود* 
> *تحيآتوو*



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تواجد مميز خيتي ..

تسلمي على الحضور الطيب ..

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


مرحبا  ..  



ماجورين  


االتقاط  رائع   وضوح جميل  


ماشاء الله  


ننتظر  جديد عدستك  

دمت بود

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطيك ربي الصحة والعافية 
> على التصوير الرائعة 
> يسلم يدك



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> مرحبا .. 
> 
> 
> 
> ماجورين 
> 
> ...



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

تسلمين على التواجد ..

والحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## عاشقة المحبة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركة
احبيت اقول ان 
التصوير 
اكثر من روعة 
سلمت يداك
وان في انتظر المزيد
ويعطيك العافية أخوي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*صور رااائعه وجدااا واضحه*
*الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي* 
*ومأجور ان شاء الله*
*وبانتظاار جديدك*
*دمت بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلما عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على التواجد خيتي ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## كبرياء

*آللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ...* 
*تغطيه رووعهـ ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ أخووووي شبكهـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*تحيآآـتوو ..* 
*كبريآآآء ..~*

----------


## كل خربان يتصلح

ما شاء الله 

و الله التغطية ممتازة جدا

بارك الله فيك عزيزي

في ميزان أعمالك إن شاء الله

----------


## صريح

شكرا على الصور يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكور......................

----------


## khozam

القسم الثاني اخويي شبكة رائع كالقسم الاول

يعطيك العافية اخويي

تحياتي لك وماجورين ومثابين

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

مـــأجورين 

يعطيكـ العافيه يالنسيبـ بو صآلح ..

جعل كل خطوه تخطيهآ سلامه بحق الزهراء ( عليهآ السلام .ّّ

ومشكور أخ ـي ع التغطيه المميزه

.
.
بوركتـ

----------


## مضراوي

.. تصوير روعه 
يعطيك الف عافيه ..
..تحياتي 
مضراوي ..

----------

